

Algorithmic cruelty - jaoued
http://boingboing.net/2014/12/24/algorithmic-cruelty.html

======
gus_massa
I think it' better to link to the original post:
[http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/12/24/inadvertent-
alg...](http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2014/12/24/inadvertent-algorithmic-
cruelty/)

I also think that the original title is better: "Inadvertent Algorithmic
Cruelty" because the autor understands it's not malice:

> _And I know, of course, that this is not a deliberate assault. This
> inadvertent algorithmic cruelty is the result of code that works in the
> overwhelming majority of cases, reminding people of the awesomeness of their
> years, showing them selfies at a party or whale spouts from sailing boats or
> the marina outside their vacation house._

